# Juicyjoes.co.za is DOWN



## Morph699 (25/1/17)

Hey Mark, Juicyjoes.co.za is DOWN for everyone.
It is not just you. The server is not responding..

I was wanting to place an early order but unable to access your page..


----------



## BubiSparks (25/1/17)

Site is running for me......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Site is running for me......



Me too
Site working on my side this morning


----------



## Deadz (25/1/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Site is running for me......


Ditto


----------



## Morph699 (25/1/17)

of course now it would be but at 12am it wasnt confirmed by www.isitdownrightnow.com


----------



## ShaneW (26/1/17)

Sorry guys our host had a server hard drive failure yesterday early hours of the morning. Luckily they do backups but it has caused havoc as we lost ALL the orders from Tuesday  taken many hours and a full stock take to recover 

Sorry for any inconvenience

Reactions: Like 1


----------

